

Prizm, the perfect music on your speakers. No phone, no laptop - olivier5199
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/21/prizm-automatically-plays-music-you-like-to-transform-your-living-room-into-your-favorite-coffee-shop/

======
mkaroumi
I've talked to these guys, they're so nice and humble. (+ great product!)

~~~
mkaroumi
Oh, is it you Olivier?;) //Marcus from Shortcut Labs

~~~
olivier5199
Hey, thanks for the nice comment ;)

